# Canon Unveils New UBUPrints Service To Transcend Social Photography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<em>Unique Service Offers High Quality, Affordable 13”x19” Prints from Leading Social Media Photographers Sold Exclusively Through the Canon Online Store</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y.</b> — Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced Canon UBUPrints – a new service that provides influential social media photographers with the ability to take their Instagram photography to a new level of sharing by offering exclusive 13”x19” prints that are meant to not only reinforce a connection with their followers but to also channel the power of the printed image.</p>
<p>This first-of-its-kind unique service, with prints exclusively available for purchase through the Canon Online Store, utilizes the precision and high-quality output capabilities of the Canon PIXMA PRO Printer lineup to turn popular images posted on Instagram into dynamic wall décor. Beginning today, photos are available for purchase from social influencers Tyson Wheatley (<a href="https://twitter.com/Twheat" target="_blank">@twheat</a>) and Natalie Amrossi (<a href="https://twitter.com/Misshattan" target="_blank">@misshattan</a>), allowing their devoted followers, and consumers in general, an opportunity to own and display professionally-printed photography that speaks to their character and defines their personality.</p>
<p>“Social media makes it easy to share images quickly around the world, but it does not connect people to images in the way that a tangible print can,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “UBUPrints’ mission is to revitalize photography enthusiasts’ intrinsic love and appreciation for beautiful imagery through trusted influencers’ conveyance of the power of the print.”</p>
<p>The UBUPrints service currently offers 13”x19” prints from each influencer on either Matte or Photo Glossy paper. A single standard print is available for $99.99.</p>
<p>To order one of Tyson or Natalie’s prints, visit: <strong><a href="http://shop.usa.canon.com/UBUPrints" target="_blank">shop.usa.canon.com/UBUPrints</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

